# Overbite



## Cruiser (Mar 29, 2011)

Well Cruiser is now 5 1/2 months old and had him at the vet today for I little ear infection...I have been concerned about his mouth as he has quite an overbite so inquired about it and apparently his bottom teeth are hitting the roof of his mouth...the vet says we need to keep an eye on it as it could mean problems to come. What I don't understand is how can this happen when I researched breeders, travelled to the states to buy this pup, checked his pedigree...all KK1 breeding ( no faults).. Or so I thought. AND paid alot of money for him. I have informed the breeder so will see what they say. It's not like we can exchange him.....I am very disapointed.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Maybe you can get some braces on him? I would do so if it is possible. I wish I'd had Kacie at teething age so I could have helped her severe underbite alignment.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

There is a good chance that this isn't something that could have been controlled no matter the breeding. I can understand being upset about it, but I don't think that your breeder is sabotaging you with bad bloodlines.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Did he have the overbite when you bought him? How much is the space between upper and lower jaw when his mouth is closed?


----------



## Cruiser (Mar 29, 2011)

I dont think he did....at least it wasnt as obvious. It is just under 1/2 inch...I can put my middle finger right in between the upper and lower. We checked him out really well when we got him and I am sure I would have noticed. I understand there is still some time for his mouth to grow....we will see what happens. I also understand stuff happens just worried about him.


----------



## Cruiser (Mar 29, 2011)

It is just upsetting, our other two shepherds also had lots of problems too.....so now I will worry about this one too.....


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Last I researched, the upper jaw can grow faster than the bottom jaw; thus some puppies can have an overbite until they are done growing. If it doesn't go away by time he's 12 months it probably never will... however, I have seen overbites completely correct themselves with time. 

Feeding a food that is too high in protein may cause this problem (though I'm not sure that's ever been 'proven')


----------



## LynnPritchard (Jan 31, 2011)

Cruiser said:


> Well Cruiser is now 5 1/2 months old and had him at the vet today for I little ear infection...I have been concerned about his mouth as he has quite an overbite so inquired about it and apparently his bottom teeth are hitting the roof of his mouth...the vet says we need to keep an eye on it as it could mean problems to come. What I don't understand is how can this happen when I researched breeders, travelled to the states to buy this pup, checked his pedigree...all KK1 breeding ( no faults).. Or so I thought. AND paid alot of money for him. I have informed the breeder so will see what they say. It's not like we can exchange him.....I am very disapointed.


Did Cruiser's bit correct itself in time? Thanks!


----------

